# suche Gästekey für Diablo 3



## unstoppableriven (22. Mai 2012)

Hi zusammen,

wie der Titel schon sagt suche ich einen Gästepass für D3.
Würde mich freuen, wenn jemand einen für mich übrig hätte!


----------

